#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Σύμβουλος Ακινήτων Κ.Α.Δ

## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλησπέρα και καλές διακοπές  :Παράλογος: 

Να σας ρωτήσω εάν ξέρετε τον Κ.Α.Δ για σύμβουλο ακινήτων και εάν μπορούμε να τον δηλώσουμε ώς πολιτικοί μηχανικοί.

Εχω δηλώσει Κ.Α.Δ παλαιότερα οτι αφορά σε μηχανικούς δλδ το 71.1

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

ΚΑΔ για "Σύμβουλος Ακινήτων" δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει.
Ψάξε *ΕΔΩ*.

Όταν λες "Σύμβουλος Ακινήτων" τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
Μήπως κτηματομεσιτικές υπηρεσίες;
Αν ναι, τότε χρειάζεται εγγραφή στο Επαγγελματικό Επιμελητήριο... ακόμα. Από 01.01.2015 δεν θα απαιτείται εγγραφή.

Για τη σχετική με τους μεσίτες νομοθεσία δες *ΕΔΩ*.

ΚΑΔ για "Μεσιτικά γραφεία ακινήτων": 68310000

----------

Γιάννης.Χ.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Οκ για την ολοκλήρωση του τόπικ αναφέρω ..

Εγγραφή στο ΓΕΜΗ 45+Ευρω (τα 35 ειναι η ετήσια συνδρομή) και μου είπανε δεν χρειάζεται κάτι αλλο (απο όσο γνωρίζουν).

Επίσης μια ταυτότητα φωτοτυπία, η άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος και μια υ.δήλωση.

Λέω να πάω και στην εφορία να δώ εάν μπορώ να προσθέσω τον ΚΑΔ, μην κάνω ολα τα παραπάνω τζάμπα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ανεξαρτήτως αν στο μητρώο της εφορίας δηλώσεις τον νέο ΚΑΔ χωρίς προσκόμματα, για να ασκήσεις νόμιμα το επάγγελμα του κτηματομεσίτη πρέπει να εγγραφείς στο ΓΕΜΗ και να λάβεις τον μοναδικό σου αριθμό που θα πρέπει να αναγράφεται σ΄όλα τα έντυπα αναθέσεων, υποδείξεων κ.λπ..

Η εγγραφή στο ΣΜΘ (Σύλλογος Μεσιτών Θεσσαλονίκης) δεν είναι υποχρεωτική αλλά θα σου δώσει ίσως κάποια πλεονεκτήματα, πολύ περισσότερο αν είσαι νέος στον χώρο. Ως μηχανικός όχι και τόσα.

Υ.Γ.: Το ΤΕΕ (κακώς) δεν δίνει ΓΕΜΗ. Όχι τουλάχιστον ακόμα.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Έχω κάποια νεότερα, απλά τα προσθέτω εάν κάποια στιγμή τα αναζητήσει κάποιος συνάδερφος να έχει ολοκληρωμένη άποψη.

Απο την Εφορία ζητήθηκε απαλλαγή απο ΤΕΒΕ (λογικό)

Απο το ΤΕΒΕ για να μου δώσουν την απαλλαγή μου ζήτησαν τις εξής υπερβολές δεδομένου οτι έχω κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος Πολιτικού Μηχανικού άρα έχω δηλώσει έδρα,ΑΦΜ , μισθωτήρια κλπ κλπ.

Μου ζητήθηκαν λοιπόν απο το ΤΕΒΕ.
α) Μισθωτήριο του γραφείου 
β) Βεβαίωση ΑΜΚΑ
γ) Βεβαίωση ΑΦΜ
δ) Φωτοτυπία Ταυτότητας
ε) Εντυπο απο το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για απαλλαγή απο ΤΕΒΕ

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Γενικώς, αν έχεις ασφαλιστεί μετά το 1993 δεν χρειάζεται παρά ένα αποδεικτικό ότι είσαι ασφαλισμένος μετά το 1993.
Η απαλλαγή από τον ΟΑΕΕ (πρώην ΤΕΒΕ) προκύπτει έμμεσα μεν, σαφώς δε.

Αν και είχα εξουσιοδοτήσει λογιστή να μου κάνει τη δήλωση στο μητρώο της ΔΟΥ, δεν θυμάμαι να μου είχε ζητήσει κάποιο έγγραφο απαλλαγής από τον ΟΑΕΕ τα γραφεία του οποίου ουδέποτε επισκέφτηκα.

Εκείνο που είναι σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν γίνεται να ασκήσεις το επάγγελμα του κτηματομεσίτη δηλώνοντας ως έδρα τμήμα της κατοικίας σου, όπως μπορείς να το κάνεις ως μηχανικός. 
Αφού προσκομίσεις σχετικό μισθωτήριο διενεργείται αυτοψία από υπάλληλο της ΔΟΥ.

----------

